# [SOLVED] Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!



## deans7269 (Nov 29, 2007)

Just built the computer. Then Turned it on. It said Fatal Error New CPU intalled. Please enter setup. It showed the proper CPU. All I did was set the Bus speed to 800mhz. And then exit. Then it tried to start it,it then went off and Arched in the power supply Spark spark hot spark. You could smell burning. I unplugged it as fast as I could. Beside the obvious. Like I dont kow what the hell im doing! All I did building it was connect all the pieces. I thought these things were plug and play. Is there anything I could have done to cause this? Or is it just a New power supply failure. And what are the chances the rest of my compontents are OK? Who should I ask for help And what should I say if anything is burned out. Im out up to 1200.00 here. Im not sure I did anything wrong. 

Please Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am listing the PC specs below. 

PS Enermax 535W

MB ASUS PK5-E

CPU P4 3.0GHZ 631

Memory 2x1 GB Crucial balistix ddr2 1066 8500

Video 8800GT 

HD SATA 320GB Seagate


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

I think your power supply wasn't powerful enough for the system, especially the graphics card. Personally for that I would look at something around 600w + mark, heres a few I think would be a good choice. 

- OCZ Gamer X Stream 700 Watt
- Thermaltake Toughpower 650 Watt

Theres a possiblity that your components still work, I've accidentally fried my PSU by changing the voltage to American power and everything still worked fine. When starting your new system I would plug in the minimum and then go from there.


----------



## deans7269 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Thak you for responding. I was going to buy a 750w Power supply. I was at PCClub. They suggested this Enermax 535w. If that is the case then they are crazy for suggesting it!


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Well I just put your system through the PSU Calculator with some USB devices, some system fans, 2 optical drives and added 30% to sustain good performance and 600w is what I came up with. To be quite honest I wouldn't expect it to spark just to shut off.


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Here is some more information to help: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## deans7269 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

I agree! I wanted a 750w Power supply. But the idiots at PCCLUB suggested the Enermax 535w. If they screwed up! They should make it right!


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Did they ask you for your full system specification, how many devices you had connected? If not then I would lodge a complaint, I would try and take it back and think your do a better job there than they did. In that guide I posted is some great power supplies so if possible try one off there as they're all excellent build quality.


----------



## deans7269 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Thats just it. They knew everthing I was doing! Im taking the whole thing in there. I will let you know what happens


----------



## deans7269 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Power Supply Blew up! Please Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Took it back. Replaced the power supply. Works like new. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It took only 20min to install Windows XP


----------



## Rebellion88 (Dec 15, 2006)

Glad to hear it, Please feel free to come back with any more queries. Glad to be of service .


----------

